# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Tadpoles ID please

## DIY Medicine Man

My first tank/Paludarium in life is almost complete, link to build Journal here..

As all the plants are still missing, I went on a little walk outside, and check the local streams and ponds. I've managed to get quiet a few different ferns and mosses that have grown near the water, and also two different submersed plants.

But the most important thing is, I've also found some frog spawn.

So I've quickly set up another two small 0,5 gallon vase/tanks, with Do It Yourself air filter. They will serve as plants quarantine tanks, and also as breeding tanks for few days at least.

As the temperature inside is mush higher than outside in stream, where the frog spawn was found, tadpoles have emerged in one day.

Can someone ID them in this stage? I am from Slovenia, Ljubljana, so you can narrow the search, and they were found in marsh/flooded woods type of habitat.



Thank you in advance!

----------


## Rachel1

I have no idea what is local to your area, but I can tell you those are salamanders, not frogs! You can tell by the elongated shape and external gills. They will need tiny live foods to do well- salamander larvae are carnivorous. Daphnia or live baby brine shrimp are good first food ideas. Also, you will want to try to lower the temperature- most salamanders don't thrive at warmer temps. Hope that helps. Good luck.

----------


## Ryan

Agreed with Rachel, usually mosquito larvae can be collected from any bodies of water to substitute for food after the tadpoles absorb the nutrients from their yolk. from my thoughts, they cannot be fire salamanders because they are viviparous (the mother gives birth to live young) they may be newt larvae judging by the size of the egg cluster. we'll have to find out later down the road  :Smile:  Good luck raising them!

----------


## Xavier

:Confused: Any updates?

----------

